
Amber Brown: Batteries Included, but They're Leaking (Python Language Summit) - dralley
http://pyfound.blogspot.com/2019/05/amber-brown-batteries-included-but.html?m=1
======
guessmyname
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19948642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19948642)

